# Just watched "The Dig"



## sinkd (Jan 16, 2022)

Anyone have any thoughts on this score?


----------



## Dr.Quest (Jan 16, 2022)

There are 2 movies called the Dig. The one on Netflix composed by Stephan Gregory and another movie scored by James Everette. Which are you referring to? The James Everette score is on Spotify but I can't find the Netflix one. Haven't watched that one yet but it looks good.


----------

